# Steps in getting my business started properly + legally



## snake_pliskin (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been reading old threads and new threads on this forum and just need some clear direction.

I am looking to buy wholesale t-shirts and have them relabeled from one of the sites like alstyle, tsc, etc. 

these sites require a resale certificate id, where do i get this? i live in new york city, and have spent a few hours looking on all these websites but i do not know which is the proper form to fill out. any help would be appreciated.

do i need to register my business someplace as well? and what kind would it be and where would i do this? im thinking it will be a sole propiertorship?(its only me right now) is it possible to do it online? i plan for majority of my sales to be online at first.

thanks

edit:

i found this:
[media]http://www.nystax.gov/pdf/1999/fillin/st/st120_699_fill_in.pdf[/media]

but it says i need a certificate of authority, i dont even know if this is the right form

and this?

http://www.dos.state.ny.us/CORP/pdfs/dos1338.pdf


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

There is only 1 Snake Pliskin! Haha, and :welcome:

Huge Escape from NY fan here. 

New York should have a biz website online with answers to all the questions re: getting set up and doing it all legally. In PA, ours is called PA Open for Business. 

Researching on your own is all well and good, but I prefer another route. I worked with my local Small Business Development Center. Everyone has one, and it is a "free" resource in the sense you don't "pay" for it, outside of the taxes you've already paid that fund it.

They are there to help you with every little detail and to assist you in "set up" and after that, growth. Their main goal is to help you open, and stay open, and be another Small Business Success Story. 

I tried to research and set up on my own for months. Hooked up with them, and within a week, all was done, because I was no longer confused or unsure. They had websites, phone numbers, etc. 

Excellent resource. Here's a link to find your local center:
Small Business Administration - sbdc_locator_map

PS: You can also contact a local tax account for help. They will be able to offer good assistance, often for cheap or free, because they will want you to come back every April and use them at tax time.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

GReat info kelly as always,,


----------



## snake_pliskin (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for the help, i will def check out that SBA

here is a link i found with some helpful info:

Ah, Tax IDs and Resale Certificates


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for posting your info,,


----------



## brotherpiano (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Girlzndollz,

I'm meeting with a score counselor tomorrow =)


----------



## Peteski2 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would consider setting yourself up as an LLC (limited liability company) in NY. Essentially, this give you some legal protection in the event you ever are sued. Any legal judgement against you will be limited to the assets of the LLC. If you are a sole proprietor, a legal judgement against you can go against personal assets, your home, your car, etc.Most states this is a relatively easy and cheap process (under $200). Here is a link

Forming an LLC in New York | Citizen Media Law Project

You will also need to get a business license and a sales tax license (which I believe is a reseller permit). This give you the legal right to charge customers sales tax. The reason that everyone wants a reseller permit is that this proves you are a business and not a retail customer. I would register only in the state you are operating in. It sounds like in your case it is NY. If you register in multiple states you will have to collect sales taxes in those states as well. If you don't have nexus there, no reason to do so, in my opinion. Nexus just means that you have employees, inventory, retail stores, etc. in a given state. Then you have to collect, report and remit sales taxes. This is a lot of extra work for a small business. 

Good luck in your venture.


----------

